# contest prize money question



## swampsauce (Apr 10, 2008)

I had group to call me wanting help getting a contest started. It will not be a KCBS, more of a scba event. My questionis this: I've never seen a winner take all type of purse ie, 20 teams enter at $200.00, winner wins $4000.00. Is this a good idea. Just trying to think outside the box and try something different. i know it is good to finish third and get some gas money, but..... Give me your opinions. thanks, Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

We had the same delema for Que and Cruz (www.queandcruz.com).  This is our first year event and I was worried about the prize money.  I have a backer that is garenteeing the prize money anything over the fees.  Plus you should look at sponsors.  If you interested in our pay outs, download the team application form from the above website.  It has the payouts.  Good luck.


----------

